# Strange Spots on Stomach?



## nick9871 (Jun 6, 2007)

Our 2 year old Pom, Bruce, has devolped some very strange brown scab-like spots all over his body. I do not think they are flea bites as we have been giving him Advantix. They are dark brown splotches and are rough to the touch. there is also something on his stomach that sort of looks like a whitehead pimple (sorry gross I know). I have pictures, but wanted to make sure it was ok to post them. They are kinda gross. I will be taking him to the vet, most likely, but hate to spend $100 for false alarm. We have had a lot of those, we are nervous parents


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Ginger has something similar. Vet said it is normal. It's caused by bacteria similar to how human teenagers get acne. The vet suggested some chlorhexidine shampoo, which I went ahead and purchased. It's not something I'll use too often. Just when an outbreak is bad or bothersome enough for Ginger.


----------



## nick9871 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yea it does not appear to bother him. I don't ever see him scratching at the spots. It just looks very bad. Here are links to the pictures for those who want to take a look:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/nick9871/IMG_4768.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/nick9871/IMG_4767.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/nick9871/IMG_4766.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/nick9871/IMG_4765.jpg


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Is he scratching? It could still itch for other reasons then fleas.


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

Those look like healing pustules that could possibly be caused by a bacterial infection. Is the dog licking or biting at the skin? Either way, you need to see your veterinarian, as your dog may need some antibiotics and a special shampoo like chloriheriderm, malaseb, or pyoben.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

My dacchie had smething similar a few years ago and after a few expensive vets visits which did not cure it I started using sudacrem cream on it and sprinkled raw spinnach (liquidised with a little olive oil) over his dinner. Not an instant fix but after a couple of months it dissappeared and has never come back so may be worth a try.


----------

